# Ohio Lease (looking for guys)



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Been searching leasing sites and companies for some time now. Now and then a great lease pops up but I cannot find anyone to go in with me (looking for a couple more guys). If anyone is interested in a long term deer lease in northern PA or Ohio pm me. I would like to keep it at 3 to 4 members at about $1000 each a year. With that amount we could lease a few hundred acres of quality deer hunting property. I will do all the work if necessary just want to lock down some land with some guys to have consistent hunting over.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I went in on a lease years ago with a group of guys in southeast Ohio ... I can tell you this, you may be better off getting more like 10 to 15guys to go in on the lease… We did it this way for a few years.. we had 20 guys and leased about 700 acres ... we were able to keep the price reasonable at about $200 a guy ... Half of them never ended up showing up on the property the whole time. our lease was through the Meade paper company .. but after three years, Meade just got greedy and kept jacking up their prices so I got out of it . The other problems we ran into was clear cutting ..I remember doing all my scouting in July and August one year… Came back in October to hunt and 300 acres was just completely gone, clear-cut..And Meade would not consider changing the prices

What area are you looking in?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We have an existing club for 15 years. It is a Max of 13 guys on almost 1100 acres in SE Ohio. We each pay $2000. Included in that is our lease, insurance, electric at our camp we have it set up like a small campground where you can pull in a camper and have a nice pavilion with cooking facility. And funds for things like; food plots, camp maintenance, etc. We had 2 guys that retired and moved this past year and still have an open spot possibly 2. If this is something that interests you let me know, I'll be back down shed hunting in the next week or so and would be happy to take you down and show you around.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

miked913 said:


> We have an existing club for 15 years. It is a Max of 13 guys on almost 1100 acres in SE Ohio. We each pay $2000. Included in that is our lease, insurance, electric at our camp we have it set up like a small campground where you can pull in a camper and have a nice pavilion with cooking facility. And funds for things like; food plots, camp maintenance, etc. We had 2 guys that retired and moved this past year and still have an open spot possibly 2. If this is something that interests you let me know, I'll be back down shed hunting in the next week or so and would be happy to take you down and show you around.


What county?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Noble


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

miked913 said:


> We have an existing club for 15 years. It is a Max of 13 guys on almost 1100 acres in SE Ohio. We each pay $2000.



PLEASE tell me that your not paying $2000 EACH,,, EACH YEAR!?

??? Like $26G's a year for 15 years!? = OMG
*
& I/ WE 6 were paying $150 a year, since 1980,,,, that's FULL HUNTING SEASON rent on a cabin with 100acres of PRIME foodplot farm, on the edge of 7,500 acres of Ohio Gamelands, ON the Muskingum RIVER Bank.
AND NOW, I COULDN'T FIND ANYONE TO GO DOWN MORE THAN TWICE A YEAR!!!*

Now, I know of TWO 50' mobile HOMES, with outbuildings, including free water & electric,,,,, on about 40 acres, surrounded by 100 acres,,,, of PRIME deer, turkey, squirrels, & THOUSANDS of steelhead & smallies in OUR CREEK,
For UNDER/ AROUND $30 Grand Each.
I asked my 6 Erie friends if they would want to buy in (till the day that they die!), & they said NO!, Not worth it,,, when they only go fishing 3 or 4 times a year!

I NEED NEW FRIENDS!?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Doboy said:


> PLEASE tell me that your not paying $2000 EACH,,, EACH YEAR!?


 sure enough! How much is dockage a year? How about a campsite for a camper? When I get to my camper I unlock the gate and drive in, same with my hunting spot I unlock the gate and drive right in usually a couple of us on 1089 acres with groomed quad trails and beautiful food plots. In my 15 years there I had 2 that I didn't successfully kill a buck and that was not because of not having opportunities, other than that I have gotten the rest during archery season ranging from 118" to 166" most are 140ish. The great deer hunting is only part of it, we are still what we consider a traditional deer camp, we enjoy the group campfire with great stories, usually fish fry or pot luck. All things I remember about deer hunting as kid when we'd go to PA to find deer. I have been a part of many 1st deer and turkey's while there and have made a whole new generations great hunting memories, I don't really think $2000 a year is that much to pay for the lifetime of enjoyment for me and the other family membership folks involved.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

^ Well said


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep,,, "Well Said"! & I totally know where your coming from. 
It's just that 10-year total that makes me shutter.

That ('OUR') $150 a Year spot on the Muskingun, that I'm talking about,,,,, 
through all the years, we would drop dead trees, fix fences, fill barns with bails, help corral 100's of angus,,,,, fix the porch, the roof,,,, anything. 
Eventually, the farmer invited us to his family cook-outs & parties. We became very close friends.
WE TRIED to hand him more money (6 guys) & he would hand most of it back!

THEN CAME THE out-of-STATE OUTFITTERS,,,,, (they dropped off 5-6 paying 'clients', & they NEVER even seen the property or surrounding area.!) 
Then came the 'LEASE' buyers.
Some guy got out of his truck with a $1,000 in his hand, & BOUGHT IN for the rest of his life!

WE, still have the 'opportunity' to hunt & use the cabin there,,,,,,, but it SURE SUCKS when your sitting in your private property tree stand (since 1980) & a bunch of 'LEASERS' are aimlessly walking around,,,,,, & you can't say a word.
MY friends will no longer go down. THAT thrill is gone!

*EVERYWHERE, that we now go and ask, IT'S A MONEY GAME! 20 years ago, the farmers BEGGED US TO KILL EVERY DEER IN THEIR FIELDS,,, & THEY would buy our shells!*

*Those 'HORNS' get MORE EXPENSIVE every year. & Force-ably, for everyone.*
*Those leases are ruining everything. That's why I would only BUY.*

*BACK TO Mbarrett
Our campground is 15 minutes from Erie. $800 a site, a year. No Hassles, no LIMITS. VERY 'outdoorsman' friendly.
IF YOUR INTERESTED.*


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I completely understand your frustrations, if someone in 1980 would have said here's a "bottle of water" it's $2 you would have laughed at them. The fact is bottled water is a way of life now and so are deer leases, you can complain all you want but it's not going back.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I know of about 40 acres for sale S. of Zanesville...
if someone wants to buy instead of lease.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

M R DUCKS said:


> I know of about 40 acres for sale S. of Zanesville...
> if someone wants to buy instead of lease.


How much $?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Shad Rap, message sent


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

I don’t understand why someone would pay to hunt Ohio. As I’ve gotten older I’ve gotten access to more land than I can hunt and I don’t pay a dollar. I don’t know a single person that leases so I would say it’s not common or ever will be. Yes people do it. It’s a bad alternative to buying! Que toilet flushing noise with money going bye bye for.....??


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

People pay to hunt because they enjoy the peace and quiet and don't own their own land. Money flushed down the toilet? Not at all. I don't have a fancy web site or do youtube vidoes but that's my thought on it. I'm not going to insult someone because they pay for a lease so they can hunt. Leasing is all over the place as well. I get offers several times a year for my property.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Leasing is fine now, its when you have to lease to hunt I'm concerned with. Go hunt South Carolina.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

miked913 said:


> We have an existing club for 15 years. It is a Max of 13 guys on almost 1100 acres in SE Ohio. We each pay $2000. Included in that is our lease, insurance, electric at our camp we have it set up like a small campground where you can pull in a camper and have a nice pavilion with cooking facility. And funds for things like; food plots, camp maintenance, etc. We had 2 guys that retired and moved this past year and still have an open spot possibly 2. If this is something that interests you let me know, I'll be back down shed hunting in the next week or so and would be happy to take you down and show you around.


I maybe interested ive got a cabin in the Cambridge area. so im down in that area there hunting and fishing. how far is your lease from there? pm me if you like thanks bob l.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't have an amazing property, but for 525$ I lease 110 acres, and from September 1st through February 28th it's mine, secluded and private. I could never afford to buy such property. My county is pretty slim on property and nearly no public land.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

miked913 said:


> We have an existing club for 15 years. It is a Max of 13 guys on almost 1100 acres in SE Ohio. We each pay $2000. Included in that is our lease, insurance, electric at our camp we have it set up like a small campground where you can pull in a camper and have a nice pavilion with cooking facility. And funds for things like; food plots, camp maintenance, etc. We had 2 guys that retired and moved this past year and still have an open spot possibly 2. If this is something that interests you let me know, I'll be back down shed hunting in the next week or so and would be happy to take you down and show you around.


Mike I'm interested but have a few questions. I'll send you a message tonight


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

I have 100 ac more or less in Noble co. Thinking about leasing this year. I own another 400 ac around it. This land has been managed for over 15 years. 30.00 per acre. Meade is now 40-45 an acre. Taxes are going up, so time to try and bring price down. Interested? send me a pm..thanks


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Meade land is going for 40-45 an acre? I heard 20 was expensive.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes sir,i know 2 people who no longer will lease from them, they clear cut a guys lease, never told him anything. 30 an acre to have no one else around, not bad in my book, but to each their own.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

If anyone is looking for people to go in on a lease in Northwest Ohio, please let me know. The place we bow-hunted in Williams county got sold last summer and it was the worst hunting season in a long time!!!


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

miked913 said:


> I completely understand your frustrations, if someone in 1980 would have said here's a "bottle of water" it's $2 you would have laughed at them. The fact is bottled water is a way of life now and so are deer leases, you can complain all you want but it's not going back.


I still drink from the hose or tap and I hunt public land and have been successful at it for a long, long time. I guess I am old school but I just can not see the point in my paying someone to hunt the land. I'll help with any thing they might need but I have too many options to buy my hunt. Yep it has changed and I attribute that to the hunting shows on TV that promote the premise that the deer are a money crop to be exploited. I know many will take issue with my comments but it's a personal nature thing and I will continue to hunt in the unknown woods, without food plots or game cameras using only my experience and the luck of the hunt. As for my group, just my little brother left after 65 years of hunting for the now you see me now you don't critters. For those of you trying to do the math, I killed my first deer at age 10 in the mountains of PA. A 6 point at not more than 20 yards with a model 94 Winchester in 30-30 cal.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

FAB said:


> I still drink from the hose or tap and I hunt public land and have been successful at it for a long, long time. I guess I am old school but I just can not see the point in my paying someone to hunt the land. I'll help with any thing they might need but I have too many options to buy my hunt. Yep it has changed and I attribute that to the hunting shows on TV that promote the premise that the deer are a money crop to be exploited. I know many will take issue with my comments but it's a personal nature thing and I will continue to hunt in the unknown woods, without food plots or game cameras using only my experience and the luck of the hunt. As for my group, just my little brother left after 65 years of hunting for the now you see me now you don't critters. For those of you trying to do the math, I killed my first deer at age 10 in the mountains of PA. A 6 point at not more than 20 yards with a model 94 Winchester in 30-30 cal.


Yep I too killed my 1st deer in PA but with a bow at age 12 the 1st year they will let a kid get a license. I have shot many deer on public land over the years and that is a "successful" hunt but for the last 15 seasons I have killed a buck every year during bow season with an average of 138" and not a SINGLE one over bait. While we do have plenty of food plots on our lease is it really any different than restoring an old car? It's just what I am into, I am not forcing anything on you....good luck this year

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

miked913 said:


> Yep I too killed my 1st deer in PA but with a bow at age 12 the 1st year they will let a kid get a license. I have shot many deer on public land over the years and that is a "successful" hunt but for the last 15 seasons I have killed a buck every year during bow season with an average of 138" and not a SINGLE one over bait. While we do have plenty of food plots on our lease is it really any different than restoring an old car? It's just what I am into, I am not forcing anything on you....good luck this year
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


On many public areas the state is now planting food plots. I guess they have been for several years just not a lot of them. There is a big difference in a food plot and bait. You will generally harvest the larger bucks during bow season as it coincides more with the timing of the rut and the big guys are thinking of only one thing and they are far less cautious . No I am too far along now to care really what anyone does or says that I should do. I am now down to shooting only one deer a year from my younger days . Then I usually give all but one meal of it to needy families or friends. And good luck to you this year also.


----------

